# Participate in Windows App Challenge Contest and Win One Assured Windows Phone



## shauvik (Jan 3, 2012)

devworx by Digit, in association with Microsoft is pleased to announce the *Windows App Challenge* contest. Windows Phones have gathered popular consumer as well as developer interest in recent times.

If you're an app developer, then you'd be pleased to know of exciting rewards that could be yours, if you only participate! 

For your first 3 Windows Phone apps, you get a free Windows Phone!

Even if you haven't specialised in Windows Phone all this while, you still stand a chance to win your very own Windows Phone, if you port two Android or iPhone apps to Windows Phone.

We have special plans for women developers too. The first 100 women participants stand to win a Windows Phone for their first app successfully submitted.

Happy Coding!  

Click here to participate!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 4, 2012)

Word of caution


> Microsoft has instituted a Developer
> Sign Up Fee which is a payment of $99
> required just before you publish the
> App.


99 dollar is kind of steep.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2012)

and as a secondary requirement, the apps are supposed to say "damn you, you lousy android user", if it detects an android device in proximity.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Word of caution
> 
> 99 dollar is kind of steep.



This is the reason which barring me from participating this contest. Otherwise, I would have.


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 9, 2012)

They should have made the fee something like 10$ or better for free!


----------



## shauvik (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Guys... The developer sign up fee will get reimbursed in the form of Rs. 5,000 worth of gift vouchers to all successful developers who submit 3 Apps. It is mentioned on the prizes as well as the contest page. So, effectively, you get your $99 back and also get the guaranteed other gifts!


----------



## surya2141 (Jan 11, 2012)

Why is it not available for students ?
Doesn't that rule out a major demographic of Digit ?
Really unfair ://


----------



## shauvik (Jan 11, 2012)

The contest that Digit is running is open to independent developers,companies that build apps. Further it is only open to Indian citizens, residing in India, aged 18 years or above.


----------



## jpushkarh (Jan 14, 2012)

Submit or appear on app hub .... to receive gift vouchers .. 
How they identify thinkdigit members ..? am I ?

BTW i am not a programmer .. But willing to be app developer .. should i go for it ...

any !dea of win phone model & gift voucher we will get ...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2012)

I cant see this contest on the contest page of digit website, is it still running ?
I made my first ever app today


----------



## jalaj (Jan 16, 2012)

Shauvik, Can you please answer to my concerns below

1. Contest mentions Developer Signup fee $99, whereas Microsoft site says annual membership fee $99... Why this difference (ans: copied from previous Chrome challenge contest)

2. A mailer from you says "We have special submission options for women developers too. The first 100 women participants stand to win a Windows Phone for their first app successfully submitted."... Does it mean that each of the women gets Windows phone for their first app itself... or just 1 of the first 100 gets it for the first app itself...

3. If there is an contest end date extension, are you going to declare it beforehand or declare it after a month like in the previous contest...

4. In the previous contest all the 5 winners didn't deserve to be winner... and you passed the blame on Google... Who is going to judge the apps thsi time?

Remaining queries after recieving the replies to these...


----------



## shauvik (Jan 16, 2012)

jpushkarh said:


> Submit or appear on app hub .... to receive gift vouchers ..
> How they identify thinkdigit members ..? am I ?
> 
> BTW i am not a programmer .. But willing to be app developer .. should i go for it ...
> ...



The Apps that you would submit to Windows Marketplace need to be certified and approved inorder to win the guaranteed prize. Of course, the published date should should fall between 03rd Jan-31st Jan. 

If you register through Windows App Challenge Contest page hosted on thinkdigit, you will be considered as a Thinkdigit member. So, go ahead! 



tarey_g said:


> I cant see this contest on the contest page of digit website, is it still running ?
> I made my first ever app today



Its there! Must have been some glitch! 



jalaj said:


> Shauvik, Can you please answer to my concerns below
> 
> 1. Contest mentions Developer Signup fee $99, whereas Microsoft site says annual membership fee $99... Why this difference (ans: copied from previous Chrome challenge contest)
> 
> ...



1. You are right. The sign up fee of $99 is an annual fee, which you may or may not renew, based on your interest next year. 
2. Each of the women (first 100) gets a Windows phone for their first app submitted which should belong to the 6 mentioned themes. 
3. Yes, we will declare it over here as well as on facebook and the contest page. 
4. If the apps get certified and published on Windows marketplace during the contest date range, the participants will get guaranteed prizes, based on the options that he/she selects (like: submit 2 win, women's special and Port 2 Win).

All the best guys!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, this contest is only good for people who were already developing apps for wp7, 15 days left and normal approval process of app itself takes 2-4 weeks. Having 3 distinct ideas for apps that are not repeat of any app in the marketplace + Development time + Approval time, seems impossible. 
Ideally attracting new developers for the platform is goal of such contests and new devs stand little or no chance here. Anyways, I hope many members from this forum participate.


----------



## shauvik (Jan 17, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Well, this contest is only good for people who were already developing apps for wp7, 15 days left and normal approval process of app itself takes 2-4 weeks. Having 3 distinct ideas for apps that are not repeat of any app in the marketplace + Development time + Approval time, seems impossible.
> Ideally attracting new developers for the platform is goal of such contests and new devs stand little or no chance here. Anyways, I hope many members from this forum participate.



Its never too late to get started. And most of the apps are getting approved within 2-3 days only. I hope you participate too.


----------



## Dark Core (Jan 19, 2012)

..Developed 3 Apps and Submitted to Microsoft Marketplace,
Waiting for their approval, Fingers Crossed


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Jan 20, 2012)

shauvik said:


> T
> which should belong to the 6 mentioned themes.



could you please point me to the page where it mentions the themes .
I can't find it in the t&c page?

thanks


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Jan 20, 2012)

How much time does it takes for app approval....
I am falling behind dates, is there any intention of extending the contest period.
If so do please notify as general and also not at the last moment...

Also what if my apps had got a similar counterpart. I mean I had an idea, but then I stumbled upon another similar app (not same but similar). Will that app pass the app approval....What I see on market place are too many 'HD wallpaper calender' with slight different pictures (if you know what I mean), then I would not have any problems regarding this. But there may be case. I just want to be sure of this.
Coz developer fee is kind of steep... It would be a waste if apps will not get approved...

Need Reply ASAP.


----------



## dreatica (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Core said:


> ..Developed 3 Apps and Submitted to Microsoft Marketplace,
> Waiting for their approval, Fingers Crossed



Do share the approval period, I am not interested in FREE WP7 phone, got two of them for free from Nokia&Microsoft, and doesn't seems to be a good platform for me right now.


----------



## garggaurav1995 (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't know about the Student limitation and have got my apps published via a student account 
I searched a lot for a way to upgrade but it seems there is no such option available at app hub.
Student Windows Phone developers unable to migrate to full account? | wpcentral | Windows Phone News, Forums, and Reviews

Digit, can you please open up the contest for students too? I really see no reason why there should be a bar on students, as long as our apps are successfully published.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 20, 2012)

abhishek.130490 said:


> Also what if my apps had got a similar counterpart.



In T&C its written that the app should not be similar to other apps already existing in the marketplace. This is the reason I did not participate, three unique ideas in such small time , kinda tough.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Jan 20, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> In T&C its written that the app should not be similar to other apps already existing in the marketplace. This is the reason I did not participate, three unique ideas in such small time , kinda tough.



Well, I read all the points in T&C (roughly), I didn't see any point explicitly mentioning that. Maybe I am overlooking something. Would you be kind to point that out.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 20, 2012)

Here, second last point on the faq page 
FAQs - Frequently Asked Questions - Windows App Challenge Contest



> Also note that these Windows Phone applications must be distinct and should have non-trivial utility value for the application user. In case the submitted applications are found to be “Spam”* or close replicas of existing applications*, these will not qualify for the program.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Jan 21, 2012)

That's what is screwing me up. What does a close replica mean (to what extent). It would be helpful, if admin replies...


----------



## shauvik (Jan 21, 2012)

Close replica means exactly the same functionality, same look and feel and infringement of someone's copyright idea/concept or design. Similar applications are accepted as long as they are different from the original version and offering something different proposition.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Jan 23, 2012)

If I submit now(i.e in 1 or 2 days), will it be approved till 31st....


----------



## shauvik (Jan 24, 2012)

abhishek.130490 said:


> If I submit now(i.e in 1 or 2 days), will it be approved till 31st....



Yes, it should get approved by 31st. Please go ahead!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 24, 2012)

what do we get for 99$ sign up fee?i mean what benefits we get from MS?


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 25, 2012)

> mean what benefits we get from MS?



There are no benefits. Every app developer who wishes to submit apps must signup for the developer account, which has a $99 annual fee.


----------



## shauvik (Jan 25, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> what do we get for 99$ sign up fee?i mean what benefits we get from MS?



This is what the prizes section say about this:

"Microsoft will reimburse the Developer Sign Up Fee in the form of Rs. 5,000 worth of gift vouchers to all successful developers who submit 3 Apps."

Hope this is what you wanted to know.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 25, 2012)

shauvik said:


> This is what the prizes section say about this:
> 
> "Microsoft will reimburse the Developer Sign Up Fee in the form of Rs. 5,000 worth of gift vouchers to all successful developers who submit 3 Apps."
> 
> Hope this is what you wanted to know.



ya...thanks buddy


----------



## saurabh595 (Feb 1, 2012)

When will the results going to be announced.............


----------



## shauvik (Feb 2, 2012)

Good news for everybody! On popular demand, the contest has been extended till 29th Feb, 2012! Happy "apping"!


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude now you say :\ Could've announced this earlier.


----------



## noob (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like they haven't got sufficient entries


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 3, 2012)

Since date extension is already given in mag, you guys should have declared it earlier.

What does the "winner" mean here. Are you referring to someone with most number of apps.

Also admin replied someone that :



> Your apps are currently reviewed by Microsoft and they have passed the Thinkdigit verification. You will hear back from us shortly, once we hear from Microsoft.



What kind of review is done by MS other than app certification?
What is Thinkdigit's verification?


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 3, 2012)

I am interested in this, but there are a couple of things that I would appreciate having clarified.

Reading the FAQ, I noticed that the rules mention that the app should be “non-trivial”. I guess that’s to stem the flood of uninspired take-a-note apps, and the nth tip-calculator app.   Even so, the wording is a little ambiguous on where exactly the line between trivial and non-trivial app lies.

I have some questions about the apps I am planning to develop. My team and I have developed and run an aluminium industry portal (price listings, job listings, industry event aggregator and alert etc.). Some of the best features require a login (free). I was thinking of making apps that allow the user to get updates on his selected events or listing info and interact with the same. Is there any restriction on making an app that requires a user to signup to a site? I basically want to make company branded apps that allow interactions with a particular feature of the site, right from the user’s mobile.

And, perhaps most importantly , I couldn’t help but notice that no details about the prize phone are given. May we get the model that’s to be given to successful participants?


----------



## shauvik (Feb 3, 2012)

abhishek.130490 said:


> Since date extension is already given in mag, you guys should have declared it earlier.
> 
> What does the "winner" mean here. Are you referring to someone with most number of apps.
> 
> ...



Besides reviewing the apps, Thinkdigit's role is also to validate whether the apps fall in the contest date range, whether they have come from developers and companies, whether the original apps and ported apps belong to the same participant, so and so forth. 

The monthly winner will be the one with maximum published Apps during the contest period.


----------



## shauvik (Feb 6, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> I am interested in this, but there are a couple of things that I would appreciate having clarified.
> 
> Reading the FAQ, I noticed that the rules mention that the app should be “non-trivial”. I guess that’s to stem the flood of uninspired take-a-note apps, and the nth tip-calculator app.   Even so, the wording is a little ambiguous on where exactly the line between trivial and non-trivial app lies.
> 
> ...



Hi,

The trivial apps will be counted as apps but does not guarantee a chance to win the prize/(s). 

There is no restriction on “making apps that require a user to signup to a site”. However this should not be done in a hidden manner from the user. To be able to help properly – we will need more understanding and details of what exactly you want to do.

The model name is yet to be disclosed. It will be declared, once the contest gets over.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 6, 2012)

shauvik said:


> The trivial apps will be counted as apps but does not guarantee a chance to win the prize/(s).


So, you mean idea for app must be Unique??

Line between trivial and non-trivial is so blurry. It would be nice if you would care to explain, as I really want to win guaranteed Win phone (as now it seems, it is not fully guaranteed).

Also, is the guaranteed device a "windows mobile" device or "windows phone 7  " device.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for replying. About the apps I am going to develop. I have decided to base them around the free features of our site, so the previous concern doesn't apply. The apps will need network connectivity to function of course. That shouldn't be a problem, right?

I would also like to know whether participating in this contest changes the control that the developer has over his apps. The control over the apps (ability to update, modify, change price, remove the app etc.) submitted will still remain with the developer, or does participating alter the MS-dev agreement in anyway? Will I have to release the source code of the apps to MS?


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 6, 2012)

> I would also like to know whether participating in this contest changes the control that the developer has over his apps. The control over the apps (ability to update, modify, change price, remove the app etc.) submitted will still remain with the developer, or does participating alter the MS-dev agreement in anyway? Will I have to release the source code of the apps to MS?



As far as I know those abilities remains with the developer. Also you won't have to release source code.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been going over the App Hub process and rules for registration, and I believe how much of a PITA it is!

Lot's of things, but my biggest gripe is that they require the credit card to be in the same name as the name given in the account info. Ditto for address. This is off-putting, especially in India, where most don't have credit cards. I never got one. I know people who do, and have just paid them to make the payment for me in cases it's really required (only once before was a CC actually needed). But in this case it appears that I can't use a friend's card to register. Is that correct?

I have my first application entirely completed too. Now I will have to think about what to do...


----------



## sygeek (Feb 7, 2012)

Microsoft gives away free App Hub membership to members of dreamspark program. 

Also, there was a exactly similar contest by microsoft a few weeks back.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ DreamSpark is only for students, which I am not. Moreover, students are barred from this contest.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 7, 2012)

> Lot's of things, but my biggest gripe is that they require the credit card to be in the same name as the name given in the account info. Ditto for address. This is off-putting, especially in India, where most don't have credit cards.



I have also used my father's card. Name and address thing to be same with account info was not required.
But it's really funny you can't pay with your own money (I have a debit card) but pay with credit. It was real annoyance for me too.



> DreamSpark is only for students, which I am not. Moreover, students are barred from this contest


Students are barred for this reason only. I mean if you pay $99 (actually it's 4500 INR) you are good to go as Individual Developer. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

abhishek.130490 said:


> I have also used my father's card. Name and address thing to be same with account info was not required.
> But it's really funny you can't pay with your own money (I have a debit card) but pay with credit. It was real annoyance for me too.
> 
> 
> Students are barred for this reason only. I mean if you pay $99 (actually it's 4500 INR) you are good to go as Individual Developer. But that's just my opinion.



Wait a sec! So you used your father's CC, and the name and billing address linked to the card was different from the info you gave on the App Hub account info page? And the registration was successful? I mean _entirely_ successful? Everything I have read online seems to indicate that the name given for the account and the name on the card should be the same.

*Registration*
"13. My credit card is valid but I’m unable to successfully pay for registration. What should I do?

Many registration errors occur because the country or region or the information entered on the Personal Information page does not match the information associated with the credit card. If you are unable to register and you know your credit card is valid, try the following checks:

_The name on the card should match the name of the individual._"

*Can't register with App Hub (credit card not valid) - App Hub Forums* - MS rep says the same.


Please share with us all the steps you had to take, and how long each step took. Did you get a call from GeoTrust to verify your identity? Did you mail/fax them proof of your identity (what did you use? Driver's license?)? Has your account been fully activated, with your submitted app available on the market place? I would really appreciate it if you would give a summary of your experience, as, I am sure, would others considering this.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 7, 2012)

GeoTrust is for Company I think.


> I have also used my father's card. Name and address thing to be same with account info was not required.


Sorry that was not my father's card but my uncle's.
For your address query, I am not sure which ones (i.e. mine or the CC's address) is used, as the final payment process was completed by my uncle. Now I am not sure if that was same or not.
Also, I had no GeoTrust call/mail. No proof given.


But I have got 3 apps uploaded to Marketplace, they got some DLs too 
If that's what you want to know.
As for Proof I got
1. Windows Marketplace account notification
2. Email ID confirmation
3. Microsoft Purchase Confirmation
from MS in my LIVE ID used for app-hub.

But this trivial/non-trivial is bugging me...


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

^^Thanks for your quick reply. GeoTrust verification is for both individuals and companies. Though, from you experience, it appears that the verification/CC restrictions may have been relaxed for India!



abhishek.130490 said:


> ...For your address query, my app-hub acc has diff address than the one used for credit card...



Sorry to keep harping on that single point, but I need to have it absolutely clarified before using my friend's CC. You mention that the addresses given to App Hub and on the CC were different. Does that also mean that the names given were different as well? That, though you used your father's CC, the App Hub account had your first/last name and not your father's?

BTW, did you set the apps as free or charged? Just curious...


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey, actually I don't know what address was used when feeding CC info,
CC was on my uncle's name which is not my app-hub account name.

billing.microsoft.com shows all my account info as it is in my app-hub.
BUT for CC info it shows my uncle's name and my address (that's why I don't know which address he used).

Yes they were free!


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

Can we also get shauvik (or someone else from digit) to chime in on the concerns expressed?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 7, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> ^^ DreamSpark is only for students, which I am not. Moreover, students are barred from this contest.


Doesn't matter, you get a free app hub account anyway.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 7, 2012)

The registration process does not work on MS latest browser properly (had to use Firefox), and they save your credit card info and give no option to remove it !


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 8, 2012)

I have registered in App Hub, using my friend's card. The registration went through (after quite a few headaches), and they confirmed my mail. Then I got the message that the account will be activated after they confirm my identity (how?), but I could start submitting apps for certification in the meantime. /confused

Going to submit the first app today. Let's see what happens.

@shauvik: What does MS mean when they say that my identity verification is pending?

Also, when I submit my 3 apps to digit, will I be informed whether they meet digit's criteria for valid apps before the end of the offer, or after? I hope it's before, since if there any reason an app doesn't pass the digit criteria (non-trivial etc.), at least the developer has the opportunity to make another app and not have his time/effort/money go to waste.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 8, 2012)

> @shauvik: What does MS mean when they say that my identity verification is pending?



Got the same message from MS,, but nothing after that, those 3 mail are the only thing, though last mail (purchase confirmation) came later.



> Also, when I submit my 3 apps to digit, will I be informed whether they meet digit's criteria for valid apps before the end of the offer, or after? I hope it's before, since if there any reason an app doesn't pass the digit criteria (non-trivial etc.), at least the developer has the opportunity to make another app and not have his time/effort/money go to waste.


Yeah that would be helpful..


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thread got quite for sometime now... AlphaOmega U thr???


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone here know, how to remove the Credit Card info from sh1tty MS App hub account. I am pis5ed !


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 15, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Does anyone here know, how to remove the Credit Card info from sh1tty MS App hub account. I am pis5ed !



I think *billing.microsoft.com/
not for sure.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 15, 2012)

abhishek.130490 said:


> I think *billing.microsoft.com/
> not for sure.



Tried that, its just impossible. Btw cancelled my credit card altogether because stupidity of MS billing, good riddance.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 16, 2012)

All my apps certified and published to the marketplace, finally!

Submitted all three to digit, and sent off a mail as well.

Now waiting for digit's response with bated breath.


----------



## shauvik (Feb 16, 2012)

Abhishek:

In case you participate and publish your app on marketplace before the contest end and have a proof to show it to us, we will still consider that. Also, you would need to let us know about such event before the contest ends. Hope this helps!


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 16, 2012)

@Shauvik: There is one more thing I would like clarified. In the contest prizes section, there a point that mentions "Every developer who submits 6 valid Apps also stands a chance to win an exciting windows phone accessory".

Does this mean that every developer that makes 6 apps will get the accessory, or that there will be a 'lucky draw'. I am interested it that, but I am not lucky enough to ever win 'lucky draws'.


----------



## shauvik (Feb 17, 2012)

It wont be lucky draw.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 17, 2012)

So each dev with 6 apps will get it? Or is there some other criteria that we should be aware of?

It's just that "also stands a *chance *to win" is giving me the impression that the accessory isn't assured to every dev with 6 apps, because the other points are quite clear on each dev with 3 apps getting a mobile.

Thank you for being patient with me!


----------



## Aditya_C (Feb 19, 2012)

i too would like to know about how the winner of the accessor is selected.


----------



## shauvik (Feb 20, 2012)

All participants, who submits atleast 6 apps will be getting windows accessory, provided they are unique and must belong to this month's date range. The winners for the month of January are already declared.


----------



## Aditya_C (Feb 24, 2012)

shauvik, i have entered the contest. i had made the applications, and submitted two of them for certification on the 19th. after that, i submitted one per day, until i had done 6. but none of the applications have been certified till now, not even the very first ones (submitted on the 19th). they are all stuck on the 'signed and encrypted' stage.

i am now getting worried that i will not be able to make it. i had heard from others who participated that app certification takes only 2-3 days, and another 1-2 days for the apps to publish on the market place. it has been more than that already, for the first apps, and microsoft certification testers do not work on weekends.

please help me.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Feb 25, 2012)

Aditya_C said:


> shauvik, i have entered the contest. i had made the applications, and submitted two of them for certification on the 19th. after that, i submitted one per day, until i had done 6. but none of the applications have been certified till now, not even the very first ones (submitted on the 19th). they are all stuck on the 'signed and encrypted' stage.
> 
> i am now getting worried that i will not be able to make it. i had heard from others who participated that app certification takes only 2-3 days, and another 1-2 days for the apps to publish on the market place. it has been more than that already, for the first apps, and microsoft certification testers do not work on weekends.
> 
> please help me.



Oh, you got plenty of time, but to be on the safe side, see documentation, it states it generally takes 5 days on average ( though they really gets the job done on 2-3 days). and max 7 days, after which you have to contact them ( or they will) or u have to submit your apps again (maybe your apps didn't get approved, though they send mail for that too.) And as soon as you get the deep links to your apps whether it gets shown up in marketplace or not you can submit to digit(as when app shows in marketplace it shows the date in which it got published, not the date in which it got shown in MP). Guys at digit are helpful.


----------



## Aditya_C (Feb 29, 2012)

all my apps got certified wholesale on monday!!! all but one has been published. it has been certified but awaiting publishing. probably tonight. i have submitted all the app links to digit and sent a mail with the deep links as suggested by abhishek.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 6, 2012)

How do you if a person is an "individual developer"?
I mean that if person is 18 years and above, knows basics of programming language but actually is not an app developer but can make apps for windows phone for this contest, can he participate?


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 6, 2012)

Is this contest still running?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

YES it is. 31 March last date. check first page of thread for detailed term and condition.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone reply to my question????????????

How do you if a person is an "individual developer"?
I mean that if person is 18 years and above, knows basics of programming language but actually is not an app developer but can make apps for windows phone for this contest, can he participate?


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 8, 2012)

> I mean that if person is 18 years and above, knows basics of programming language but actually is not an app developer but can make apps for windows phone for this contest, can he participate?


yes.


> How do you if a person is an "individual developer"?



if you're alone, you're an individual developer. If you're using an army of men, you aren't. Isn't that self explanatory?


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Mar 8, 2012)

Submitted a few apps. The first one being 3 days old and still not approved. Will be a big waste of money, if they do not get approved. Had never worked on any of Microsoft's development technologies so had a tough time coding the new ones. The dependency on .net technologies is also a let down. If they support something like Java, they would win a million developers.


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> Submitted a few apps. The first one being 3 days old and still not approved. Will be a big waste of money, if they do not get approved. Had never worked on any of Microsoft's development technologies so had a tough time coding the new ones. The dependency on .net technologies is also a let down. If they support something like Java, they would win a million developers.



Yeah it's always fun discussing JAVA v/s .NET.
You have so many days left before contest ends, why worry. And even if it won't get approved by march, by the looks of it, the contest may even extend to april, (or may MAY... )

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Mar 11, 2012)

abhishek.130490 said:


> Yeah it's always fun discussing JAVA v/s .NET.
> You have so many days left before contest ends, why worry. And even if it won't get approved by march, by the looks of it, the contest may even extend to april, (or may MAY... )
> 
> GOOD LUCK.



Thanks Abhishek, for your words of support. Anyways I like the way Digit has been shaping up the tech community of India. They are the only ones who are motivating people to learn new technologies and also adoption on newer technologies.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Mar 14, 2012)

@shauvik: Since I am not getting replies from app@thinkdigit.com, I wanted to ask this. I made a couple of apps and had sent 1-2 mails earlier stating that I had submitted these apps and they are awaiting certification as such literally they were of any use. Now almost all of them are certified and published. I am still continuing development of more apps. So should I sent a mail to app@thinkdigit.com stating that 'these many apps are certified and I will continue updating the list'. Or should I wait till 31st March, 2012 and send a mail mentioning all the certified and published apps at one shot?


----------



## shauvik (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, you can send the mails at app AT Thinkdigit.com as and when your apps get approved. Bulk URLs with your ISV number may help. No need to wait til 31st March.


----------



## rajaram_s (Mar 19, 2012)

Shauvik : Could you please let us know when the winners of Feb will be announced?

No response from app@thinkdigit makes us worried if our apps are actually considered or not.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Mar 26, 2012)

rajaram_s said:


> Shauvik : Could you please let us know when the winners of Feb will be announced?
> 
> No response from app@thinkdigit makes us worried if our apps are actually considered or not.



If you had submitted the apps in February, then you should have already gotten communication from Microsoft (their agents, Impact Marketing, actually), asking for your address and signature on a form for the phone.

My friend and I, along with numerous other entrants, have gotten these mails, even though the February winner haven't been announced by Digit. Perhaps the announcement for the February winner is going to be made along with the the March ones, since it's almost April.


----------



## crazyboy37 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have submitted 2 apps , 1st as free version with ads and 2nd as without ad as paid app. both of them are certified .So both of them are eligible for contest?



shauvik said:


> Close replica means exactly the same functionality, same look and feel and infringement of someone's copyright idea/concept or design. Similar applications are accepted as long as they are different from the original version and offering something different proposition.



I have 2 apps in app hub both are certified...1st is free version and 2nd is paid version ..1st contain ad and some limits while 2nd contains no ad  and have full app service.. I hope this @ app will b considered as 2 apps in app contest ..m i right?


----------



## rajaram_s (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes. I got a call from them. However, nothing related to signing a form was asked for. Was it mailed across to you on the live mail id? or couriered?


----------



## karthiks (Apr 6, 2012)

*Windows App Challenge*

there is no response  from Thinkdigit.I submitted 3 apps on 31th,  How long it will take?


----------



## shauvik (Apr 7, 2012)

The final list has been prepared and shared with Microsoft. Once we hear from them (possibly 2 weeks), we will update the winners page!


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Apr 9, 2012)

shauvik said:


> The final list has been prepared and shared with Microsoft. Once we hear from them (possibly 2 weeks), we will update the winners page!



Thats a very good news....


----------



## CloudS (Apr 14, 2012)

I have not got any email till now, not even for the isv which many people are saying have got. Any idea......?


----------



## shauvik (Apr 18, 2012)

Announcement Time Guys: All the winners name have been published. You can check the announcement page of this contest. Congratulations to all the winners! See you all in Samsung App Challenge contest now!


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Apr 20, 2012)

Thinkdigit, we request you to please contact you partners to change the device for March winners to Lumia 800, for all, with no criteria. Everyone had participated with the same interests and please do not let them down. Thanks.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2012)

What did the march winners get ?


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Apr 21, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> What did the march winners get ?



Some crap old devices. Kind of development devices that have never seen the light of the day. Everyone (including me) seems to be complaining.

And Yes it was on the Terms and Condition page and blah blah.... But never thought that someday we will actually have to read and take knowledgeable actions after reading all the legal terms. After I went through the T&C thoroughly now, I realise that the organisers practically can do anything without bothering about any contestant. Just feeling like a dumb after spending a $99 fee for registration.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 23, 2012)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> Some crap old devices. Kind of development devices that have never seen the light of the day. Everyone (including me) seems to be complaining.
> 
> And Yes it was on the Terms and Condition page and blah blah.... But never thought that someday we will actually have to read and take knowledgeable actions after reading all the legal terms. After I went through the T&C thoroughly now, I realise that the organisers practically can do anything without bothering about any contestant. Just feeling like a dumb after spending a $99 fee for registration.



To be honest I was actually surprised when Lumia800 was given to contestants, I was expecting some cheap WP7 phones. But I understand your disappointment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

@kartik I am not aware properly of what is going on in the competition but since you are unhappy you should email the editor through editor@thinkdigit.com with relevant information and subject etc


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Apr 25, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> To be honest I was actually surprised when Lumia800 was given to contestants, I was expecting some cheap WP7 phones. But I understand your disappointment.


Yes... I agree on that... I too was.... but it was one of the reasons why there were so many partcipants... otherwise no one except the professional mobile application developers would have taken part by paying a $99 fee....

I am not good in Legal definations... but since they have already given Lumia 800's, clause 24 of Terms and Conditions (Terms and Conditions - Windows App Challenge Contest) state that:

'Where the Benefits under the current Program are items/goods, these shall be subject to availability. Microsoft Corporation India Pvt Ltd. at its discretion can *provide alternate items of equivalent value*. Pictures of the items/goods shown in the Program website and/or announcement mailers may differ from the items/goods given.'

The new ones given does not satisfy the *equivalent condition*.

@shauvik can you please update us on what is going on? it has been about 4-5 days of no communication... i have not recieved the agreement yet, some other participants have asked for a changed agreement, etc. what is the status for all of these?


----------



## shauvik (Apr 26, 2012)

karthiks said:


> Mr shauvik can u hear me what the hell is going on with thinkdigit
> 
> I am participated in Windows App Challenge Contest .but my name is published is winners list .but i am succesfull done my job .My email id is Email Id Removed & my submiited applications are
> 
> ...



Hi Karthik,

Are you saying that your name is not there in the winners sheet, although you have created valid apps? I tried finding your email sent to app AT thinkdigit dot com but couldnt find any email sent through the id mentioned here. Can you send the details to the id mentioned? I will check that and let you know. 



Dhrubajyoti said:


> @shauvik can you please update us on what is going on? it has been about 4-5 days of no communication... i have not recieved the agreement yet, some other participants have asked for a changed agreement, etc. what is the status for all of these?



Are you saying that you havent recieved any agreement from Pankaj? or are you saying that you havent received any mail from Pankaj? Please write to APP At thinkdigit dot com and I will look into this


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Apr 27, 2012)

shauvik said:


> Are you saying that you havent recieved any agreement from Pankaj? or are you saying that you havent received any mail from Pankaj? Please write to APP At thinkdigit dot com and I will look into this



Got the agreement mail today.... just after you made this reply.... Anyways wrote a mail to you... hope I will get a reply.


----------



## CloudS (Apr 28, 2012)

My name is too not in the list. Made 3 apps, certified and published on the marketplace before 30th March.
Sent an email to app@thinkdigit.com and then gave the ISV ID and app names with URL to shauvik.kumar on 19th but have not got any reply yet.


----------



## CloudS (May 1, 2012)

CloudS said:


> My name is too not in the list. Made 3 apps, certified and published on the marketplace before 30th March.
> Sent an email to app@thinkdigit.com and then gave the ISV ID and app names with URL to shauvik.kumar on 19th but have not got any reply yet.



Organizers or whoever concerned, kuch to reply kar do.


----------



## shauvik (May 3, 2012)

CloudS said:


> Organizers or whoever concerned, kuch to reply kar do.



Hi Utsav,

We had followed up with Microsoft and they will start contacting the second list of participants that we had sent recently. They wanted to get the first list of March list to be completed before they start contacting the second list. Hence the delay. You should hear back from them shortly.


----------



## karthiks (May 9, 2012)

shauvik said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> Are you saying that your name is not there in the winners sheet, although you have created valid apps? I tried finding your email sent to app AT thinkdigit dot com but couldnt find any email sent through the id mentioned here. Can you send the details to the id mentioned? I will check that and let you know.




Hello shauvik,
Are  joking sir i send mail on 31 march if you have any doubt about that i will send you header of the mail .I am getting disappointment with thinkdigit contests,and i send mail to app@thinkdigit.com regarding this issue  but not getting any response from you .what happen? why?


----------



## shauvik (May 10, 2012)

karthiks said:


> Hello shauvik,
> Are  joking sir i send mail on 31 march if you have any doubt about that i will send you header of the mail .I am getting disappointment with thinkdigit contests,and i send mail to app@thinkdigit.com regarding this issue  but not getting any response from you .what happen? why?



Karthik,

Your name is on the winners page and you should be receiving the agreement from Microsoft soon. I had even tried calling you up many time to explain this during the last week. 

No need to worry!


----------



## CloudS (May 17, 2012)

I haven't got any email too.


----------



## karthiks (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello shauvik,

what about the voucher process ,because contest completes in march but prizes are not issed till in this month 
and 
plz edit my email id (or delete)  which is posted above of the forum karthikXXXX@xxxx.com

thank you

regards
karthik


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

